# How much sleep does a dove need



## JoeA92

I brought home Dakota, an 11wk old ringneck dove on Feb 15th. 
Her cage has a red "privacy blanket" which for most of the day is draped on top of the cage, against the back wall, and on one of the sides facing a hallway. At 10pm I turn off the living room tv and some of the lamps, and cover her cage up (but I uncover the back wall to allow a little bit of dim light since night vision is poor). Then I uncover her cage in the morning so she can see the sunrise.

Most of the day she's looking out and alert, but around 6:30-7pm she perches towards the back wall and looking a bit lethargic, but cooing once in a while. 

Should she be given some nap time in the day?


----------



## spirit wings

I think they should be kept out of the room you watch TV at night in. they do need sunset to sunrise rest or roosting.


----------



## Pigeonfriend

If it's OK, I have a follow-up question about this. I live in a studio, so we are all in one room. I am gone most of the day at work, but I am there all evening, and I do stay up late (think midnight), so the lights/tv stay on until then.

My pij has been with me for 2 years, and she has laid eggs, etc., so I assumed she was comfortable, but I am kind of concerned about her sleep schedule as well.

What should I be doing to make her more comfortable? Should I start covering her cage? Get her a house or make a dark corner within the cage? The studio is small, so she is literally right next to me and my other animals.


----------



## spirit wings

just do the best you can, you could get one of those fold out room dividers and put that up at night and cover the cage with a dark blanket and keep the tv down and lights down.


----------



## Pigeonfriend

What time should her bedtime be?


----------



## kunju

Pigeons usually sleep for a long stretch once it has turned dark, till sunrise the next day. But they do take mini naps during the day, maybe when you are not around.

They take their nap when necessary, so it is not possible I think - to put them to bed or something like that.
My pigeons sleep at night even with the lights on...their instincts tell them to rest. But complete darkness gives complete rest (as is true for humans too).
I don't think any pigeon could be sleep-deprived...nor any animal for that matter. Only humans get such problems.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom

We have an odd schedule around here. My husband works nights (from home) and sleeps days, and I'm up during the day (also home--we're retired). Hubby likes to have DeeDee (our 2-year-old ringneck) out loose some of the time after I've gone to bed, so he (DeeDee) stays up late, too. But when DeeDee is ready to go to sleep, he does one of two things: in the dining room, we have a light fixture hanging over the table the top of which makes an ideal "nest" for him, so sometimes he goes in there and settles comfortably in his "nest" in the dark. Other times, hubby puts him in the bathroom, which is set up with a shower rod over the vanity with paper underneath. He even has a light-bulb powered "heater" that we put underneath him, and he has a "night light" so he can see if he wants to fly. At times, when he gets sleepy, he'll go in there instead of into his nest in the dining room. We also have an old towel on top of a shelf in there so he can roost there if he wants to sit there instead of on the pole. He has a water bowl in there as well.

So, even if you have weird schedules, you can arrange for a dove to have a regular "night time" in peace, quiet, and darkness.


----------



## spirit wings

Pigeonfriend said:


> What time should her bedtime be?


sunset as said.. birds are up with the sun and roost with sunset.


----------



## Lefty07

I don't think you have to be too concerned. I would just make sure the TV isn't on real loud at night and doesn't shine right in where they are trying to sleep. You don't necessarily have to cover the cage - but maybe if you can block the light from the TV with something, that would help. Also, I think your doves will catch up on their sleep during the day, if they didn't get enough the night before.

Doves and other pet birds are usually fairly adaptable. The most important thing is consistency and then they will get used to your "noises" and sleep better.


----------



## JoeA92

Yeah sunset to sunrise.
Late afternoon she starts winding down and generally wants to be left alone.

Sound doesn't bother her so much as light does. I've tried leaving less of a blanket cover and she's fine with that. Even when the tv is on, which we keep it quieter at night with a chair between the tv and her.


----------

